# Florida East Coast Railway railfanning



## j-dogg (Oct 26, 2010)

now that I'm unemployed I have a LOT of time for this. :thumbup:





































For the railgeeks, yes they use dynamic braking.


----------



## photocist (Oct 26, 2010)

They are interesting. The photos are nice and sharp, and the color is very vivid.

However, aside from the fact that its a cool train, the photo doesnt seem to do much. They seem very static; no sense of dynamics or movement in the photo, which I feel something like this should show.

They are nice, but they dont seem to special. I really like the idea though.


----------



## Yellow Wagon (Oct 27, 2010)

harsh lighting, static and somewhat under exposed overall. Train shots are cool but try panning or adding some additional interest to the shots. Static train shots could very well be parked


----------



## j-dogg (Oct 28, 2010)

speaking of being parked......he who gets up early catches the 210 on a crew change.











now this shot here was by pure luck......about 500 ft from where I am standing in this shot is a curve which makes for an AWESOME shot, and one I am going to attempt tomorrow...I underestimated the ability of two 4300hp diesels and how quick they can accelerate and tried to run to the curve from where my car was parked, realized how fast it was going and had to find a spot in the woods, but the shot came out good, I can even make out the engineers.






I'm not sure how to add dynamic to this shot, or convey motion. I have been wanting to shoot that style of shot, the static shot of locomotives is nice but I have been wanting to change it up a bit, since my portfolio is littered with shots like this. I thought about setting up a tripod and shooting at a really slow speed or super high F-stop like F16 or something. It's hard to pan one of these as there are few locations that allow such a shot.


----------



## j-dogg (Oct 31, 2010)

I just looked at these on my mother's machine and her monitor shows a LOT of grain and noise especially on my reds and blacks. Anyone else see this? I don't see it on either of my monitors, I have an LCD and a flatscreen tube.


----------

